# Coffee Trek..



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I've got a free day in London on the 24th so I'm intended to do a good ol' coffee trek, one problem, I have noooo idea about shops, other than Flatwhite/Milkbar and Gwilym. So, throw me your suggestions, also anyone wanting to tag along/point me in the right direction would be welcome.

Edit

I'm intended to finish up at Square Mile in the evening for the Taste of Event, beyond that, I'm not bothered about going up/down/round/spirals/all over the place.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A few more to check out:

in groups close to each other

Beas of Bloomsbury (clue is in the name)

Dose (Barbican)

Farm Collective (Farringdon)

Sacred (Carnaby Street)

Monmouth (Seven Dials)

Milk Bar (Bateman Street)

Flat White (Berwick Street)

Vergnano (Charing Cross Road)

Taste of Bitter Love (Shoreditch / Hackney)

Tina we salute you (Dalston)


----------



## Gwilym (Aug 15, 2008)

Climpson and Sons is not far from BTofLove too


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Ok, the trek is decided,

>FlatWhite>Milk Bar>Monmouth>Dose>Gwilym>Nude

And then topping it off at Square Mile for Taste of Canada

See some of you then


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That makes it an 11+ shot day - see you Wednesday


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Well getting lost due to me forgetting my Satnav I arrived in london quite a bit later than I meant to, so I only hit 3 of my intended shops but it was nice nonetheless, Dose where I sampled a beautiful guest coffee, which was great. Then Flatwhite for the eponymous drink itself and then wound up at Monmouth where another espresso found me to Sqm for Taste of Canada where I had more great coffee, couldn't find milkbar unfortunalty but it was still a good day of coffee where it was greatly needed.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Lets make a day of it later in the summer Alex. Bring your camera along and we'll document it - might be able to get a few more people together too


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds good mate, I'm pretty much booked solid until the end of July due to work and Mrs's Birthday, but yeah would be nice to do it with someone else


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey guys. We're going to be in London for a day at the end of August on a saturday, around the 17th or the closest saturday to that. I do intend to do a full cafe crawl with Dose, Tina, FW, Milkbar and maybe pop into SQM if Jims ok with that!

Chris


----------

